# Any "oops!" babies after age 40 here?



## greenbanana (Feb 23, 2007)

I read an article saying they're a lot more common than most people realize. The media focuses so much on women aged 38+ who are desperate to get pregnant that many women assume they're infertile after 40 and get a little casual with birth control. I'm 39 with a 20-month-old. What's it like to suddenly get pregnant in your early 40s?


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

Not me, but I have a good friend who got pregnant with an "oops" and 39 and delivered at 40. Her daughter is now 3.5, just a few months younger than mine. I have a cousin who was a post-40 "oops" 20 years ago, as well.


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

I don't like to say Oops, but.... we did have a surprise. I'm 39 we magically got pregnant 7 wks ago. My DH said "but we only did it once" . Our 1st DS we had to get an IUI after months of TTC. I really didn't want to be pregnant again, especially aproaching 40, but here we are. We are very excited though - we're glad our DS will have a sibling. I'm sure the first year or two will be trying, but I know it will be worth it.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

My mother had my sister at 41, 15 years after she had ME. It was "interesting" and still is. My sister is ironically, the more energetic and "busy" of the two of us. So my mother, now 56, and my father, almost 61, have their hands full with a 15 year old. Its fun to watch


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Not an oops my my mom had my sister at 42 after being told no way in he** she would get pregnant. My MIL had 3 kids in her 40's.


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

My friend is 43 and just had her 5th baby...10 years after her last. It was a total surprise because of health conditions she told it was near impossible for her to have anymore chidren. Anyway, you asked what it's like? I can't really speak for her, of course, but she gets LOTS of stupid & negative comments. Not now that her baby is born - he's only a week old as of yesterday. But, early in her pregnancy people constantly made comments about her age and about the possibility of terminating... she is pro-life and wouldn't even consider that, but strangers/neighbors seem to think it's okay to recommend that to an "older" woman. I think she is pretty secure though and it's been really beautiful to see the way her older children (oldest is 18) have responded to the new baby...a wonderful thing for this family. I will be 30 this year and expecting my 2nd baby in a week...and I'm extremely grateful that someone with so much experience is near me to go through similar things and share with.


----------



## beautifulboy (Apr 5, 2009)

I know that you're asking about 'oops' babies at 40, but I can't help thinking about my friends here in NYC who are trying -and succeeding- at having babies at 40+. Here moms are just older alot of the time. We wait to get our careers going, I guess, and then have the kids. I'm 36 and we are hoping for 2 more.


----------

